# Mac mail



## Krisneph (May 20, 2002)

Hey guys how do I get an e-mail account from yahoo to be retrived by my mail app in OS X I can't seem to get the settings right is it POP or IMAP or what


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 5, 2002)

I found this on the Yahoo site...
Log into the Yahoo Mail section and click on "Help Desk". It should be in the menu bar on the left side.

 Under Premium Services it says "Pop access and forwarding". Click that and it should be able to answer your questions, however it does require a $30 yearly fee. 

Hope that answered your question.


----------

